# New Proxxon Mini Table Saw



## pensmyth (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been wanting to try my hand at some more creative segmenting with my pen making so I just purchased a Proxxon Mini Table Saw. After several attempts at ripping and cross cutting with this saw I'm experiencing some flex in the saw blade which is causing my blanks to come out with very ruff sawn edges. Everything appears to be tight. Is there any way to "true" up the blade. I'm using the carbide toothed blade that came with it.

Andy


----------



## theturningcircle (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Andy,
I have the same saw and use it for the same purpose with nothing but praise for it. I also use their mini chop saw with good results. My only criticism is that the depth of cut could be a little deeper.
Ian


----------



## TurnedAround (Jun 3, 2009)

pensmyth said:


> ........... Everything appears to be tight. Is there any way to "true" up the blade. I'm using the carbide toothed blade that came with it.
> 
> Andy



Full sized, thin kerf blades use stiffeners. Could one place fender washers on each side of this smaller blade to act as stiffeners? Don't really know this saw, just thinkin'

Ed


----------



## MattDaddy (Jun 3, 2009)

I have the same two saws as theturningcircle and have had none of those issues.  My only issue with the table saw is that my blade/fence aren't exactly aligned, and there doesn't seem to be a way to true up either.

I cut wood and acrylic with cuts so clean I don't need to sand (and I do a ton of segmenting) as can be seen on www.scriptcraft.net


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 3, 2009)

MattDaddy said:


> I have the same two saws as theturningcircle and have had none of those issues. My only issue with the table saw is that my blade/fence aren't exactly aligned, and there doesn't seem to be a way to true up either.
> 
> I cut wood and acrylic with cuts so clean I don't need to sand (and I do a ton of segmenting) as can be seen on www.scriptcraft.net


 

Matt

I went to your site and from what I saw there was some nice things but your photos load too slow. Just an observation.


----------



## mickr (Jun 4, 2009)

I went to your site and waited 10 mins with dial-up and quit looking


----------



## Druid (Jun 4, 2009)

First of all, it is not my intent to put down a brand, just to share my experience with one that is an engineering marvel and over achiever.

Just a suggestion, for those considering purchasing a mini table saw I highly recommend the Jim Byrnes mini table saw http://www.byrnesmodelmachines.com

I've owned several models made by Jim Byrnes for years and never experienced any of the problems others have experienced with mini table saws. This jewel will cut up to depths of 15/16" like butter with no strain and o clearance for excellent segmenting work.


----------



## aggromere (Jun 4, 2009)

I looked at table saws just for pen making and finally settled on the byrnes saw as well.  It is a very fine piece of equipment and everything about it is quality and precision.  I am so impressed with it I ordered the disk sander from byrne as well.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 4, 2009)

if it's flexing it's from pushing too hard.  let the blade do the work.  It's not a 10" table saw.  It will take longer to cut.


----------



## arw01 (Jun 6, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> if it's flexing it's from pushing too hard.  let the blade do the work.  It's not a 10" table saw.  It will take longer to cut.



+1  I would also suspect trying to cut too quickly.  You could perhaps try one of the Byrnes saw blades instead, perhaps the Proxxon made it through the manufacturing process without a proper sharpening.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with Justin and Alan above. 

Learning to use a table saw (even a small one) and developing correct feed techniques is not always easy. 
•Good feed techniques involve learning the sound of the blade, adjusting the feed rate in accordance to that; 
•learning how to feed according to "feel" - i.e. is there resistance and determining what is causing it - and then making adjustments. 
•Figuring out if it is a mechanical problem such as dull blades or pitch on the blades, or fence alignment or loose miter gauge.

There is much more to using a TS correctly than many of us let on here - mainly because we focus on pen turning. However, we are more than willing to share concerning problem solving.


----------

